
Twitter is sweeping out fake accounts like never before, risking user growth - MBCook
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/07/06/twitter-is-sweeping-out-fake-accounts-like-never-before-putting-user-growth-risk/
======
awalton
Meanwhile every time Elon Musk posts on Twitter there are a half dozen new
fake accounts trying to "give away Ethereum and Bitcoin!"

I guess I'll believe this when I actually see the volume of fake accounts
decrease.

~~~
duskwuff
Not just Musk, either. Any major account associated with cryptocurrency, or
even with technology in general, is a target.

------
moomin
“Risk use growth”? Like user growth isn’t threatened by the sheer number of
abusive spammy asshole eggbots?

------
HelloFellowDevs
I would say that it's a good thing for Twitter's monetary growth. This would
hopefully let advertisers know that they're ads are being seen by real users.
I would just hope they getting around to culling hate speech and all of that
jazz. Maybe even broader user powers to filter it out at the least.

~~~
jjeaff
Who gets to decide what is considered hate speech?

~~~
HelloFellowDevs
I get the slippery slope we're going down here, I don't have any actual
solution. A possible suggestion would be something like a crowdsourced based
on how many times an account gets reported in a non brigading way.

